# MethaDrol Extreme log. Second run!!!!



## N21 (Jan 17, 2012)

So i ordered another bottle of methadrol extreme because i loved the results last cycle. gained 25lbs on cycle some good stuff so im doing another run of it again, Ill keep you guys updated.

On Cycle:

Methadrol - 2 caps per day
Cycle assist
RS Transaderm - 5 Pumps per day as reccomended
And ill be taking Dymatize Super Mass Gainer in the morning along with my breakfast and before i go to bed.

PCT:
Nolva and clomid, ill be alternating every other day. 20 mg of Nolva and 50mg of Clomid. This is my first time using clomid i wanted to give it a try.

Ill want to be start this upcoming Sunday or Monday, but the only thing is last cycle of Methadrol I encountered Prolactin gyno on cycle and my nips were leaky and sensitive and puffy and now about 7 months later hey are still puffy. So how would I prevent Prolactin gyno on cycle? Im prone to it, I even got it on an H drol cycle. I was thinking Arimidex? what would i dose it at? about .5mg ED? Does anybody have any other suggestions on this? i dont want to start my cycle until i know ill have the prolactin under control.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

My brother I would first run some letro to get the gyno under control and gone. Seems nolva isn't strong enough for you so scrap that. Stick to dex on cycle and aromasin for pct with clomid. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

Ditch the mass gainer before bed and have some healthy fats and protein instead, the rest looks good.  I would make sure to have plenty of cycle support and a UDCA supplement due to the DMZ/Superdrol combo is definitely something you should consider.

Thermolife Liver Longer is a good example of this.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

Also make sure you space your consumption of your Drol 12hrs and same time everyday for best use. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## N21 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brother I would first run some letro to get the gyno under control and gone. Seems nolva isn't strong enough for you so scrap that. Stick to dex on cycle and aromasin for pct with clomid.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris


Letro would get rid of my puffy nips? and no no nolva is strong enough, i forgot to mention as PCT on my methadrol cycle i used Reversitol v2 like an idiot. This was due to lack of research and listening to people i shouldnt have. I used Nolva for my last cycle which was a cut and i used Super DMZ and i was fine. And you think the arimidex will prevent gyno on cycle and not hinder my gains? what would you does it at? thanks for the advice!


oufinny said:


> Ditch the mass gainer before bed and have some healthy fats and protein instead, the rest looks good.  I would make sure to have plenty of cycle support and a UDCA supplement due to the DMZ/Superdrol combo is definitely something you should consider.
> So just a regular protein shake before bed with a bananna before bed and some peanutbutter or something like that? and ill look into it thanks!
> Thermolife Liver Longer is a good example of this.





Chrisotpherm said:


> Also make sure you space your consumption of your Drol 12hrs and same time everyday for best use.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris


i usually do that i get good results with this stuff


----------



## N21 (Jan 17, 2012)

jsut started preloading milk thistle


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

Get IML cycle support, it is excellent and Orbit sells it.


----------



## N21 (Jan 17, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Get IML cycle support, it is excellent and Orbit sells it.



already got it im just preloading milk thistle before the cycle to be safe


----------



## N21 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have nolva on hand, should i start taking that if my nipps start getting sensitive to stop gyno? if so how many mg's and for how long?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

If you have prolactin issues, you need prami or caber. aromasin, nolva, letro, etc., dont do anything for prolactin.


----------



## N21 (Jan 23, 2012)

starting today!!! Taking 1 pill now and another in the after noon, today is arms will update

Starting weight 187


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 23, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## N21 (Jan 23, 2012)

Today was bi's and tri's. had a pretty good workout arms were pumped and looking big. veins were vascular. Didnt see any stength difference or anything like that. The only thing i noticed this morning is i was really mad for no reason. Ill expect for this to kick in next week


----------



## N21 (Jan 23, 2012)

oh also forgot to mention i was hungry as hell today!! couldnt get enough food just kept eating and eating


----------



## N21 (Jan 25, 2012)

today is day 3, weighted in at 191, +4. Yesterday was chest. didnt notice any strength gains yet or anything. I just noticed im allot more hungry

Bench- 155x8 185x8 205x8 225x5 250x2 i want to get back up to 315 hopefully this stuff will help me out


----------



## N21 (Jan 26, 2012)

beginning of day 4. weight is... 194?! wtf?!?!? 7 lbs already wow. I think it may be because of the recent high amount of carbs and calories im consuming i never eat like i do now so that may be it.

Well yesterday was back, i havent worked it out in a while, i didnt even have the motivation to do it, but i pulled through it. Today is shoulders and traps


----------



## N21 (Jan 26, 2012)

beginning of day 4. weight is... 194?! wtf?!?!? 7 lbs already wow. I think it may be because of the recent high amount of carbs and calories im consuming i never eat like i do now so that may be it.

Well yesterday was back, i havent worked it out in a while, i didnt even have the motivation to do it, but i pulled through it. Today is shoulders and traps


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the log bro. Should really kick in in the next couple of days.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep the log going man!


----------



## N21 (Jan 26, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Thanks for the log bro. Should really kick in in the next couple of days.


yeah i wanna see some strength gains!


Ezskanken said:


> Keep the log going man!


ill try my best! lol


----------



## N21 (Jan 27, 2012)

beginning of day 5. weighed in 195. yesterday was shoulders. i actually felt weaker than usual.. but this stuff hasnt kicked in yet so im waiting for it


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 27, 2012)

Be patient. It will kick. Your already up 8 lbs, thats pretty amazing! I'm going to follow your post closely as i'm starting the same cycle in a week. Keep postin!!


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 27, 2012)

N21 you gained 8 lbs quite quick, have you noticed any bloat at all?


----------



## N21 (Jan 28, 2012)

hey guys, im unfortionatly ending my cycle quite early it hasnt even been a week. i ended it yesterday. My sex drive is completely shot already and the girlfriend isnt happy bout that so ill be doing it again some other time this year. i started clomid last night and im taking nolva tonight. anybody know how long itll take for my sex drive to go back to normal?


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 28, 2012)

That sucks! It shouldnt take to long considering you were only on it for less than a week. I would say1 maybe 2 weeks tops.


----------



## N21 (Jan 28, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> That sucks! It shouldnt take to long considering you were only on it for less than a week. I would say1 maybe 2 weeks tops.



yeah, it does. n thanks i hope it comes comes back soon


----------



## carmineb (Jan 28, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't believe any of your so called logs or reviews. Think you're just a weird troll looking for attention.


----------



## N21 (Jan 28, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I don't believe any of your so called logs or reviews. Think you're just a weird troll looking for attention.



a weird troll? who would want to get attention on a forum? wtf


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 29, 2012)

N21 said:


> a weird troll? who would want to get attention on a forum? wtf



I honestly have no idea what your motives are. Your so called logs and claims are so far fetched they shouldn't be considered anything more than entertainment. From gaining 25lbs on methadrol to gaining weight while simultaneously losing size on SDMZ. Anyone taking your log serious should first look at your previous logs so they can formulate their own opinion. It's easy: go to the profile--> statistics--> find all threads started by N21


----------



## N21 (Jan 29, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I honestly have no idea what your motives are. Your so called logs and claims are so far fetched they shouldn't be considered anything more than entertainment. From gaining 25lbs on methadrol to gaining weight while simultaneously losing size on SDMZ. Anyone taking your log serious should first look at your previous logs so they can formulate their own opinion. It's easy: go to the profile--> statistics--> find all threads started by N21



Well i thought id be helping people out by sharing my experiences with them. Sorry you dont appreciate my logs there all true. No skin off my back that you dont believe them dont view them if you have a problem.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## johnson 45 (Mar 10, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I don't believe any of your so called logs or reviews. Think you're just a weird troll looking for attention.


 
This guy took the time to write his results and you have to act like an asshole and put him down! Thats what you are,a fuckin asshole!
And you dont know shit about bodybuilding so just fuck off bro...your little!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol ur little hahaha


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 16, 2013)

Next time do a low dose of test with the methadrol to keep sex drive up. Maybe something like 200-250 mg a week.


----------

